
Pure CSS Animated Progress Bar  - nickb
http://www.cssglobe.com/post/1468/pure-css-animated-progress-bar
======
pmjordan
Pure CSS... and an animated GIF. Progress bars that aren't actually tied to an
underlying progressing quantity annoy me. Why not just use some spinning
activity indicator instead of lying to the user? Or trying a little harder to
quantify the processing going on? Or _maybe_ even optimise/background the
processing so it's fast enough not to need a progress indicator.

~~~
redorb
yeah when they aren't connected to actual load progress it sucks. The concept
still works (hold the users attention just a tad longer...) but I think if its
just a looping character it should be a spinning wheel etc.. then the user
knows to expect to wait but isn't anticipating and amount of wait time.

------
josefresco
Reminds me of the "CSS rounded corner" scripts that replace 1 simple image
with 721 lines of CSS.

Some people actually need to make a living building websites ...I'll pass.

